# Hey 5 speeders!



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

NLS short sifters are in stock!
super simple install. fits mk5/6 5speeds!


*ORDER HERE*
http://nothingleavesstock.com/online-store/#!/MK5-short-shifter-for-5-speed-transmission-only/p/13912884/category=2903030


----------



## theroccoman (May 8, 2007)

Other than being a fraction of the price, can you explain some differences and/or benefits of your version over the diesel geek version?


----------



## jaidajoker (Jun 14, 2013)

theroccoman said:


> Other than being a fraction of the price, can you explain some differences and/or benefits of your version over the diesel geek version?


i second this, ill probably buy one in a week or two so would like to know the differences or benefits. Does your version include aluminium cable ends?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

what you see in the picture is what you will receive. oem grade part and fits like oem.
we recommend using 42DD shifter bushings if you wish to upgrade. BUT is not needed.
our short shifter is the lowest cost on the market by far BUT without sacrificing quality!


----------



## hazard520 (Feb 2, 2013)

I've had my nls shifter for 3 years now and love it. Matched with the 42dd bushings great mods for the price.


----------



## Gunbu (Jan 12, 2012)

A little over two years here along with the 42 Draft Designs bushings. Love it, no issues at all with it. 
I added in some 3M silicone paste to the guide for the plastic arm lever. Shifts super smooth.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

thanks for the positive comments! glad you guys love it and thanks for the order!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

My MK5 Rabbit had an NLS short shifter for 3+ years and it was great. :thumbup:


----------



## theroccoman (May 8, 2007)

This is all good to know. I appreciate the comments/feedback. Is this the bushing set that keeps getting mentioned? http://www.42draftdesigns.com/VW-Shifter-Bracket-Bushings_p_749.html If so, what exactly does it do? I'm assuming they may replace plastic bushings and remove a bit of slop?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

that's the bushing kit for the cable mount, and that's nice, it'll make the base solid..... but the shifter end bushings are these here... http://www.42draftdesigns.com/VW-Shifter-Bushing-Set--Mk5-6S-MY07_p_284.html they are a great add on to our shifter for a crisp shift!


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

That says it's for the 6 speed. Is there a difference between the 5 speed and the 6 speed set? Also, it shows MY06-07 on the 5 speed set, does that mean these fit specific model years?


Peter


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

their website has many different bushing sets, I just grabbed a link to its, sorry it was wrong 

but all there stuff is good


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

:heart:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Another satisfied NLS short shifter owner checking in. Had mine for 5 years now. Paired with the 42dd and verdict motorsport bushings. Add in a BFI shift knob. Shifting perfection! 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

thanks!!:beer:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

all stocked up for the holidays!


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> all stocked up for the holidays!


You know if anyone makes a side to side kit for these? I'm selling the car to my mom, and she wants a weighted shifter, but she also wants the same side to side throw as the DG I have right now has.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

I do not, sorry


----------



## Tuga86 (Sep 13, 2013)

*NLS short shifter*

I also love my NLS short shifter, together with 42 dd bushings was huge upgrade compared to stock
My only problem is that the top part, where you see the logo, is rusting really bad with not even one year of use


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

yes, sorry. that's ONLY cosmetic and will not hurt function or longevity.
to keep cost down, we didn't coat once machined. if we did, it would add about $10-15 more to the part.
some people have just sprayed a rattle can clear on it and it helped...


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> yes, sorry. that's ONLY cosmetic and will not hurt function or longevity.
> to keep cost down, we didn't coat once machined. if we did, it would add about $10-15 more to the part.
> some people have just sprayed a rattle can clear on it and it helped...


What would it take to fab up a side to side bracket? I want to get a weighted shifter back in here but I'm not keen on the stock plastic side to side braket or increasing side to side throw.

Honestly, if the price is right and you can do it remotely --I'll buy a 1-off if that's what it takes.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

have not looked into that yet, sorry. maybe when things slow up a bit? if they do


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> have not looked into that yet, sorry. maybe when things slow up a bit? if they do


With a shortened metal side to side bracket and some 034-style high density rubber shift cable ends, I think this car would feel perfect. I've driven a 2004 R32 set up that way and even with the stock interior shifter (a la unweighted) it was one of the best shifting experiences I have ever encountered.

I love the Dieselgeek shifters, but they have a learning curve. Valet is mandatory at many places I travel for work --I've heard more than one valet grind 1st or 2nd in my car...


----------



## 10VWJETTA2.5 (Mar 21, 2013)

Do you offer an install guide for this short shifter? Also on changing the bushings?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

10VWJETTA2.5 said:


> Do you offer an install guide for this short shifter? Also on changing the bushings?


remove 13mm nut that holds the oem shifter on
wiggle shifter off
install NLS short shifter, remember to line up the notched spline on the shaft to shifter
install 13mm nut.
adjust cables IF needed


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I bought the second one ever sold off ebay, and still going strong. Mine don't have the cool logo tho.


----------



## stirz1515 (Apr 2, 2008)

Just installed mine this weekend. What a difference!! Great mod for a great price!!!


----------

